# 4th of July...and TURKEYS !



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

THIS is interesting...about _Benjamin Franklin: _

After much debate among the Founding Fathers, the bald eagle was chosen as the new American symbol and appeared as the centerpiece of the national seal. Benjamin Franklin never really embraced the choice. Writing to his daughter Sally from France in January 1784, Franklin said:
"For my own part I wish the Bald Eagle had not been chosen the Representative of our Country. He is a Bird of bad moral Character. He does not get his Living honestly. You may have seen him perched on some dead Tree near the River, where, too lazy to fish for himself, he watches the Labour of the Fishing Hawk; and when that diligent Bird has at length taken a Fish, and is bearing it to his Nest for the Support of his Mate and young Ones, the Bald Eagle pursues him and takes it from him.
"With all this Injustice, he is never in good Case but like those among Men who live by Sharping & Robbing he is generally poor and often very lousy. Besides he is a rank Coward . . ."
Franklin told his daughter that he thought the wild turkey would make a much better symbol of the American character: "For the Truth the Turkey is in Comparison a much more respectable Bird, and withal a true original Native of America . . . He is besides, though a little vain & silly, a Bird of Courage, and would not hesitate to attack a Grenadier of the British Guards who should presume to invade his Farm Yard with a red Coat on."

*Ha-Ha !!!*

Link: *http://living.msn.com/life-inspired/4th-of-july-fun-facts*

**
*-*ReTIRED-


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Eagles do fish for them selves so he's invalid! LOL


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

He nailed it. I think it would be funny if we had the turkey. I wonder if we would still hunt it?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

NO...We wouldn't be _ALLOWED_ by the Gub-Mint to HUNT *Turkeys* had they become the "National Symbol".
*But.....
*_Rather than...._*Pres. Franklin Delano Roosevelt *promoting "two chickens in every pot".....
We would _NATURALLY _*HAVE*.........*at least 2 Turkeys in EVERY yard.

Ha-Ha !!! *
-ReTIRED-


----------

